# This is What a Gigachad truly looks like



## Deleted member 8856 (Mar 29, 2021)

What'd you think psl or irl rating is


----------



## spark (Mar 29, 2021)

indeed what a mogger


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Mar 29, 2021)

spark said:


> indeed what a mogger


Ngl I was kinda pissed watching this. I've never been this brutally mogged thru the screen before.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Ideal muscle mass.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 29, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> Ideal muscle mass.


not for me and I dont care what girls want. Big bulgy muscles is a way of life


----------



## Biggdink (Mar 29, 2021)

Mogged


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Mar 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Mogged



nah.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> not for me and I dont care what girls want. Big bulgy muscles is a way of life


A 140lbs twink who's into combat sports would KTFO a big gym-goer.


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 29, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> A 140lbs twink who's into combat sports would KTFO a big gym-goer.


not really. Size is more important than skills


----------



## Gonthar (Mar 29, 2021)

He has acne scars on his face, hairy armpits and chest hair, so it's a no from me.


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> not really. Size is more important than skills


That's true if both are skilled. A gymboi won't have skills at all. Also due to bulgy muscles you'd be short of breath quickly.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Mar 29, 2021)

bernanddrago said:


> That's true if both are skilled. A gymboi won't have skills at all. Also due to bulgy muscles you'd be short of breath quickly.


but aesthetics brah


----------



## bernanddrago (Mar 29, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> but aesthetics brah


Yep. Harder to build size in combat sports. Big delts, neck is the key.


----------



## Laikyn (Mar 29, 2021)

his nose pisses me off


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 29, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Mogged



too downward grown


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 29, 2021)

AutisticBeaner said:


> too downward grown


Boiling or nothing


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Apr 3, 2021)

Just went thru this dude's insta and found out this fuckin Gigachad is from my area. Some of my friends used to know this guy cuz they follow him LMAO what a small world


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Apr 3, 2021)

or 5'4 over


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 3, 2021)

Very GL.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 3, 2021)

Redacted.

He looks insane.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 3, 2021)

GigaChad looking in face and body shape.
His height was the only unknown factor still, because in the video there are no other objects for height reference.

So for fun, I checked his height.

*"Levi Conely Height is around 166 cm"*
AKA, crt-alt-delete GigaChad SMV appeal. He still has high appeal, but maybe like Chadlite appeal irl. Due to height factor
*
But other place says he is 5'11/180cm*. That actually makes a huge difference. No idea what is true








Next / Levi Conely


Next Model Management is one of the biggest and most successful model agencies in the world, established 22 years ago, with offices all over the world in London, Paris, Milan, New York, Los Angeles and Miami. We are consistently ranked in the worlds top 3 most powerful agencies.



www.nextmanagement.com


----------

